# I was in Hitler's suicide bunker- Rochus Misch's story



## v2 (Sep 4, 2009)

At his living room table, 92-year-old Rochus Misch shows me some of his old photo albums. Private pictures he had taken more than 60 years ago. There are colour images of Mr Misch in an SS uniform at Adolf Hitler's home in the Alps, snapshots of Hitler staring at rabbits, and photos of Hitler's mistress and future wife Eva Braun.

For five years, SS Oberscharfuehrer Rochus Misch had been part of Adolf Hitler's inner circle, as a bodyguard, a courier and telephone operator to the Fuehrer....

full story: BBC NEWS | Europe | I was in Hitler's suicide bunker


----------



## Colin1 (Sep 4, 2009)

v2 said:


> ...Hitler staring at rabbits...


Sorry
but that's just weird...


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 4, 2009)

Well, it _was _Hitler....


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 4, 2009)

Good story, and right RA.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## proton45 (Sep 4, 2009)

I saw an interview on the History Channel when this guy was interviewed...he claims to (still) remember Hitlers personal phone number (he worked the switch board in the bunker). Oh, and thanks for the link...interesting stuff.


----------



## Messy1 (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow, interesting story. No surprise about his comment about war crimes being committed on both sides.


----------

